# This....is pretty wild, eh?



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

so..

Putzing around on the internet..

found this. 




I was impressed...just figured I'd share (has other vids too..)


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Playing through an echo .....

It makes a little sound go a long way ...

*MB*


----------

